

Crystallo is a responsive micro framework to kick-start web creations. - TimPietrusky
http://timpietrusky.github.com/crystallo

======
no_more_death
Hi Tim! Nifty animation on the front page! I've played around with rotations /
border radius animations, cool stuff. It looks a bit funny on Gingerbread
(Android 2.3). You could try adding a fallback for browsers that don't support
transitions. Probably a lot of people will check your framework on a
Gingerbread device.

You are spot on with using bright colors for the buttons. Bright colors work
much better on mobile devices, since lighting conditions are usually terrible.
High contrast in general is a must due to the lighting problem.

Have you thought about disabling zoom? You can run into a lot of weird issues
with zooming for mobile devices. Zooming should be mostly unnecessary for a
responsive design, as long as contrast and font size are large enough. For
example, if you look at <http://aerialmachineandtool.com/distributors>, I have
used the following HTML in the header to prevent zooming on mobile devices:

> <meta name="viewport" content="initial-scale=1, maximum-scale=1" />

Can you elaborate on why you use data attributes for styling? I have used data
attributes for functionality before (to bind functionality correctly onto
content loaded via AJAX). However, I'm mystified as to why this should be used
for CSS. It's certainly an interesting idea.

I had a picky issue on Chrome. When I shrink the browser width to 432 pixels
and nudge it a little wider again, I see a strange black column on the right.
I'm guessing that's an artifact of Chrome -- I see a lot of issues in Chrome
rendering under resizing.

There is a misspelling. (sorry to have to mention this!) You said that
"Crystallo is talking over the world." I suspect you meant to say, "Crystallo
is taking over the world." In other words, "taking" instead of "talking."

Thanks for throwing this one into the lion's den ;-). Hope I didn't seem too
critical. There are dozens of CSS frameworks out there. You do have a start on
a nice framework that emphasizes clarity and contrast. If you have trouble
getting traction, I recommend that you "pivot" and try to aim at a specific
market. I think there's a market for CSS frameworks where I can drop it in for
a specific application and it just works, without requiring too much
modification. E.g., a CSS framework designed for map apps like the
distributors map that I linked above. That's just a thought, anyway. The
market of general CSS frameworks is crowded. Bootstrap and the Bourbon Neat
frameworks have gotten a lot of traction, but most frameworks don't get very
far.

Thanks for your submission!

~~~
TimPietrusky
Hey,

feedback is the only way to improve something, so thank you for taking the
time!

I will think about the zoom issue. Thanks for suggestion it.

I used data-* attributes to separate the framework from the users styles/theme
and for the prettier semantics.

Can you please create an issue for the "strange black column on the right" if
you can reproduce it?

I fixed the misspelling :D Thanks!

I don't know yet where the journey is headed. I just want to get as much
feedback for the alpha release as I can get.

Cheers, Tim

~~~
no_more_death
> Can you please create an issue for the "strange black column on the right"
> if you can reproduce it?

Okay, will do.

